# Swollen Sheath... Have you heard of this?



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Have you checked for a "bean". The vet should have but maybe didn't.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I did get a small bean out when I cleaned it the first time. The vet also did check for it. Like I said he was clean and I keep checking him about once a month since he's been swollen. There is some smegma that I get out but he's pretty clean.


----------



## awaface (Jun 4, 2010)

Could be pigeon fever... ask your vet about it, some don't know much about it at all so they may not have thought to check for it.


----------



## Trinity3205 (Dec 21, 2010)

Its probably just edema if there are not other problems going on. If it goes away with turnout and excerize its likely poor circulation and the horse needs to move more itstead of standing at a hay bale. Its kinda like stocking up in the legs. 

Ive also seen it happen from allergies....food/grain allergies and bugs both. In this case you can try eliminating everything but grass hay and see if that makes it go away. Then add things back once at a time and see what if anything triggers it.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

The vet will be out next week for spring shots and we'll have him looked at again. This has never happened before to him and he's 9. Nothing that I can think of has changed in his routine or feed except being in a smaller area for the winter. I guess we'll see what happens when he is able to go out in the pasture later in the spring, if the vet still can't find anything wrong.

I just thought it was strange when the vet said it was from him not moving around.


----------



## horsecrazy84 (Mar 20, 2011)

My cousin's gelding had something like that happen to him one spring. But his back legs stocked up, his sheath got swollena dn his lower stomach had some puffy swelling too. My cousin had just dewormed him when all that happened. The vet took a look at him and said it was probably related to him being dewormed. I had never seen that happen before, but his went away.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Trinity3205 said:


> Its probably just edema if there are not other problems going on.


My thought too.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

One of my friends geldings had a similar problem. It was one of our hotter summers. The vet looked at him & said it was probably from diet & not moving enough. She started exercising him more, & cut back his alfalfa.
It seemed to solve the problem.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

It is likely due to inactivity. This happens more frequently in older and overweight geldings.

Take him for a walk for 15-20 minutes and check again.


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

Since you said he was clean.....two things came to mind ......edema from lack of movement ( my mare has gotten this two winters in a row for a short period of time....it happens shortly after she comes off pasture and is in a gravel paddock for the winter.....with a bit of lunging it disappears and does not return)......the other thing is overweight geldings can look swollen from fat deposits within the sheath.........I had this happen to my PSSM guy when he was on oil.....removed the oil....he lost weight and the swelling in the sheath went down.

Super Nova


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Well I can say he's definitely not over weight. When the vet checked him in November, he was put at a 4 body score index. He's a hard keeper and doesn't keep excess weight. We do occassionally ride him in the winter, but not much so he doesn't use up any reserves. He does also get lunged and worked with on some weekends. However, the swelling has remained all winter.


----------

